# The Rig



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

new to the forums from the boston area have had good luck on here finding questions or help with anything truck or lighting related...as the username says the rig is an 08 Chevy 2500hd with a 8ft HD Fisher MM2...no lights on it yet talking to some people about getting it done.. hope you all like it... hope to get pics of the skidsteer and the 2wd gmc with whelen hideaway leds up sometime soon


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice truck and plow
good luck this winter


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice truck!!!


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow ,nice rig.That baby should move a mountain if it needs to.Have fun with the new ride.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

welcome to the board i love the new truck and blade if your looking for lighting do yourself a favor and go see Matt @ blueline . Matt is great to deal with very knowledgeable and professional installs www.bluelineenterprises.com


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mike psd;679597 said:


> welcome to the board i love the new truck and blade if your looking for lighting do yourself a favor and go see Matt @ blueline . Matt is great to deal with very knowledgeable and professional installs www.bluelineenterprises.com


ill second that


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

i've been in touch with him about tir6's in the grill to the front and 90wt hideaways in the rear...didnt really wanna mention the business on here so i dont step on any toes


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

good point - back to topic sweet truck
enjoy it


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks im trying to enjoy it ...need some snow hoping this one hits


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea me too im all ready to go just waiting for the phone call
either way friday/sunday are both looking pretty good right now


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

are u heading to the meetup this weekend if your not working?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

more than likely
all going to depend on the weather
since i plow for a town i cant be too sure of what ill be doing untill that day


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

sounds good i hope to get there with the plow truck but more than likely the DD if i make it


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my dd is the plowtruck so if i go the plow truck goes lol
hopefully i will see you there


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

chevy where near boston are you from?


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

everett just north of boston


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey! Im right in ur neck of the woods! lol. I plow the Hampton Inn over on the Lee Burbank Highway near the big a$$ fuel storage tanks! Do you happen to have a sander?


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

had one in our old '76 k20 but when everything rotted we got rid of the sander then the truck..


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

was just wonering, im looking to sub out my sanding work for the hotel because I dont have a sander


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*VERY NICE TRUCKBEST OF LUCK WITH IT AND WELCOME TO PLOWSITE*


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

what do you get to sand that place


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice rig, good luck with it :salute:


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Kinda late to be looking for someone to sand isnt it?


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice and new truck!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking truck! Is it a diesel? can't tell from the badge or the exhaust.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Looks like it says vortec on the badge. Sharp looking truck man. Black trucks look awesome. 

Good Luck this winter.


:salute:


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

its a blue gas job but thanks for the compliments


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Apparently im going color blind, or I was that tired.

Regardless, its a sharp truck.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice rig ..


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

oh8chevy2500;679612 said:


> i've been in touch with him about tir6's in the grill to the front and 90wt hideaways in the rear...didnt really wanna mention the business on here so i dont step on any toes


As long as you're not promoting yourself, they usually don't have a problem.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

*a couple more*

getting ready for tomorrow! the trucks and the skidsteer


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

your gonna get to put the truck to good use tomorrow 
good luck and be safe out there


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

just a few more havent uploaded any since last year our 04 the first blurry pic got totalled in august ... thinkin about an 09 crew shortbed with an 8'x-blade again


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice truck did you get the 04 fixed:salute:


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

nope the frame was mangled ripped the leaf spring mounts clear off both sides tranny n transfer blew apart bed obviously repairable and the cab was all twisted nno door would open not fun


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yep junk .............


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, shiney plow too lol


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

Finally the tir3's are installed!!


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

and with them working


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice plow and truck. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

oh8chevy2500;820288 said:


> just a few more havent uploaded any since last year our 04 the first blurry pic got totalled in august ... thinkin about an 09 crew shortbed with an 8'x-blade again


Do the truck and skid steer sit all summer? Just wondering cause the truck is on wood.. to keep the tires from rotting im guessing..


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

what do u use the 2wd truck for? the plow truck looks sweet, im a chevy guy but got sucked into the dodges early on since my brother in law works at the dealership, which means i get one helluva deal, or at least i feel like i do....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Throw a dual talor or avenger up high since the tir 3s will be blocked by the plow.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

Stik208;879074 said:


> Throw a dual talor or avenger up high since the tir 3s will be blocked by the plow.


nothing is goin inside... we had our old school rotator but cant find an all amber lense for it... the wire coming out the 3rd brake light is just waiting for something to go on the backrack...

and the 2wd gmc is the gopher (go-for) truck for pallets of sand salt.. coffee ...snowblower all the shovels and a extra lil get around if we need it with the few guys

and the truck and bobcat both sit on pieces of wood for the sole reason that the driveway was just paved within the past month-6weeks u can see the difference from the pics on pg 1 to the new sets ...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

oh8chevy2500;879446 said:


> nothing is goin inside... we had our old school rotator but cant find an all amber lense for it... the wire coming out the 3rd brake light is just waiting for something to go on the backrack...
> 
> and the 2wd gmc is the gopher (go-for) truck for pallets of sand salt.. coffee ...snowblower all the shovels and a extra lil get around if we need it with the few guys
> 
> and the truck and bobcat both sit on pieces of wood for the sole reason that the driveway was just paved within the past month-6weeks u can see the difference from the pics on pg 1 to the new sets ...


Ok.... I thought it might be to keep the tires from siting on the ground all summer an possibly rotting.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

that has been the trucks spot since we bought it and I'm sure the driveway is all set to just be parked on without the lil footings but it helps with not hittin the shed behind us now


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

oh... So how did you like the power of the 6.0 last winter? Did you run any ballest?


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

6.0 moves anything in its way... Just won't push at all in 2wd ballast we had about 4-600lbs on the tail depending on the storm no timbrens but thinkin abt bags on all 4corners for plowin and towing ....


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I (my parents im only 14 but it will be my truck once I get my license) have the same thing just its the GMC version.. I know what you mean about the 2wd thing... It has all the power in the world but if its in 2wd it spins. Oh and what rear end do you have. I have a 3.73 electronicly locking dif.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the truck with the plow up?? Does it do a nosedive without ballast?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry for so many questions but also what do you use the skid for?? Side walks


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

i dont have pics right now with the plow up and i wouldnt know if it nose dives or not im always in it with the plow up .. u can feel the weight on the front end when up but doesnt seem to drop that bad....3.73 locker and the skids used for everything sidewalks driveways lots stacking cleaning...it is undersized but no where near overworked and doing driveways per pass for the *non-regulars the 48" bucket is great payup


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

sweet truk man, im looking to pick my self up th same truck and set u got...good luck this winter


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

oh8chevy2500;883341 said:


> i dont have pics right now with the plow up and i wouldnt know if it nose dives or not im always in it with the plow up .. u can feel the weight on the front end when up but doesnt seem to drop that bad....3.73 locker and the skids used for everything sidewalks driveways lots stacking cleaning...it is undersized but no where near overworked and doing driveways per pass for the *non-regulars the 48" bucket is great payup


K thanks.... Im wondering if im going to have to do anything to the front end to beef it up once I start driving (only 14) because I want to put an extreme V on the front with a 1.5 yd poly caster in the back.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

nice set up, liking the lights, what did those cost you? And where did you get them? Please pm or message me... Thanks


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;901681 said:


> nice set up, liking the lights, what did those cost you? And where did you get them? Please pm or message me... Thanks


lights i bought off strobes n more just whelen tir3's with the right angle mounting brackets and had a local installer do the work for me... i never ran across the time to be able to install them...


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

got the plow on last weekend ...had one push at the restaurant i plow early sunday morning before it all froze up... you can see the ss and the trailer in the pic.... and theres a steel deflector on the plow different from last yrs plow pics... sorry its a cell phone pic


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

GMCHD plower;884094 said:


> K thanks.... Im wondering if im going to have to do anything to the front end to beef it up once I start driving (only 14) because I want to put an extreme V on the front with a 1.5 yd poly caster in the back.


high hopes for being so young...better start saving now and dont let anyone turn u away from what you want to do


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

oh8chevy2500;905767 said:


> high hopes for being so young...better start saving now and dont let anyone turn u away from what you want to do


Ya.. I know im young but I like working... We have a farm so I work in there everyday during the summer along with helping my uncle roof and I mow a couple lawns.. I hope to go into the landscaping buissness when I'm older.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

revival of an old thread... just a pic of the mighty midget of a bobcat moving a 7' high pile that was about 30' long and 15' deep when i started...


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

*just a few more*

years later....


----------

